# May 2012 Photo Thread



## RoyReed (May 1, 2012)

Some photos from the May Day celebrations with the Padstow 'Obby 'Oss.









The Maypole


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Roy for that fitting start to the May thread. I have always promised myself I will be in Padstow for Mayday one year. Although I was in Devon throughtout April I had to travel back to the Home Counties today. I know the tune of the song they sing - and some of the words and can hear it in my imagination. Maybe next year.


----------



## RoyReed (May 1, 2012)

Today was the first time I've been back since 1973. I'd have loved to have followed the 'Oss into the church, but it was just too packed. The sound of the drums and the song coming out through the church door was fantastic.


----------



## Kippa (May 1, 2012)

Here are two photographs I took of sunsets.












If you want the full 18megapixel images you can get them free on my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tankus (May 2, 2012)

Font Y gary this afternoon














10 shot pano

seriously calm sea  , but I could hear fog horns out in the channel


----------



## Kippa (May 2, 2012)

Here are two photographs that I took in Blackpool earlier on today.











As usual if you want the images in jpeg 18megapixels for free you can get the of my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## fractionMan (May 3, 2012)

rivers running high


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2012)

Flooding this morning


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2012)

By the GLA Building this morning




Waiting for BoJo by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (May 4, 2012)

One to make you go aaw!


----------



## Tankus (May 4, 2012)

Used to have swans on Caerphilly moat , but they had to be moved to Cardiff (Roath Park) the Poles kept eating them  , or so I heard in a pub

Static waves on LLantwit Major beach , two days ago .......... beautiful day ...and only me there
















the black flecks are coal wash


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2012)

Got a new (to me) Canon FD 85mm f/1.8 lens today




Request Stop by cybertect, on Flickr

Been on a bit of a lens spree, the one I posted earlier was taken with an eBay bargain FD 135mm f/2. Local pickup only that turned out to be about 10 mins walk from my house - I was the only bidder.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

Does it have to be May? Does it have to be this year? I just found it in my stuff, on the Southbank, should probably crop it.





Tankus' photos are teriffic.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

North Norfolk


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

Probably been done hundreds of times before


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

I think I may have toyed with the colours, I can't remember.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

Happy hours.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

Even happier hours. An empty train. Bliss.


----------



## spliff (May 5, 2012)

WOOF! The gangs all here.  My dogs. Mum and two daughters.


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2012)

London refugees flee political oppression and head for Norwich


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2012)

Billy Bragg last night at the John Peel Centre for creative art in Stowmarket. It was a celebration of Woody Guthrie’s centenary that included music from the Grammy nominated Mermaid Avenue albums.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## spliff (May 6, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


I love the bear and the inquisitive cattle are delightful. Some of them look liked they're masked up to go on a demo of some sort.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2012)

Yes I think the cattle picture is a knockout. It is probably saleable.


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2012)

from last month ...but its the same LLantwitt beach ...walking the mutt


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

spliff said:


> I love the bear and the inquisitive cattle are delightful. Some of them look liked they're masked up to go on a demo of some sort.


 
My intention was to go and take photos of those satellite dishes behind the cattle. But soon as we rounded the corner, up they came. They weren't being aggressive, but I wasn't going to walk through the herd, and they were between me and the dishes. When we turned to walk out, they followed us.


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2012)

probably thought you had food ...


----------



## spliff (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I saw the satellite dishes and wondered if the ones with white faces had spent time staring at them saying things like 'What's your frequency Kenneth'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah I saw the satellite dishes and wondered if the ones with white faces had spent time staring at them saying things like 'What's your frequency Kenneth'


 
The way those cows acted, we left that field wondering if they were radio-controlled.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 6, 2012)

Kippa said:


> As usual if you want the images in jpeg 18megapixels for free you can get the of my deviant art account here:
> http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


 
Hello fellow deviant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (May 7, 2012)

Another one with the 'aaw' factor.


----------



## RoyReed (May 7, 2012)

Skunk Cabbage


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2012)




----------



## dweller (May 8, 2012)

did my first clone




pray for the devil by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Tankus (May 9, 2012)

Tattershalls my favorite central london pub , one of the things that I'll miss , .......since moving back to Wales  ...ah well ...............................that... and Youngs and Pedigree on tap !


----------



## fractionMan (May 10, 2012)

I spent a few seconds trying to get this shot, failed and then realised I would be better off actually helping the old lady up the stairs than photographing her difficulty


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2012)

With the boy at the local Rec




Running up that hill by cybertect, on Flickr




Dent de lion by cybertect, on Flickr




Funny Face by cybertect, on Flickr




Behind Blue Eyes by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (May 11, 2012)

Essex Air Ambulance flew right over our house and landed in a meadow next to the A14. So took the dogs for a walk to have a look and took these photos.


----------



## dweller (May 11, 2012)

Truck driver by dweller88, on Flickr




Rebekah kah kah by dweller88, on Flickr




street scene by dweller88, on Flickr




ice cream by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (May 12, 2012)

kit lens @18mm, no pp, straight out of the camera


----------



## fractionMan (May 12, 2012)

pipes in the forest


----------



## fractionMan (May 12, 2012)

horses!


----------



## Kippa (May 12, 2012)

Here is a photo I took today of Holy Trinity church in Skipton. This was also my first dabbling with hdr. In this I managed to bring back in some of the detail in the clouds which were washed out in the original photograph. Only slight little naggling with this one is I think I might have oversaturated the colours a tad bit too much.


----------



## Tankus (May 12, 2012)

Love the 2nd woods shot .........great saturation

Ive been on the vale of glamorgan coastal path again ...getting to know the area  Im moving into ...there are some great walks up on the cliffs









with remarkably few people out and about , considering the weather


----------



## Tankus (May 12, 2012)

and some old pillboxes ...to defend the sheep ... obviously














thinking inside the box ......!





had to get a cow shot in





Unlike the canadian ones ...the welsh heffas couldn't be arsed to pose , must have said _say cheese_ at least 15 times


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)

Tankus said:


> had to get a cow shot in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The difference is, your cows weren't protecting a government installation.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2012)

What kit do you use to take those night shots johnny?  I really like the combo of colours and sharpness you get.


----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2012)

The Budapest Cafe Orchestra last night at the John Peel Centre in Stowmarket



As it is Sunday they played this Sunday suicide music which has been redone in so many styles


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2012)

puppies. aww.


----------



## pogofish (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (May 13, 2012)

This one I took from the Embassy to Bolton Abbey Line yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 13, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> What kit do you use to take those night shots johnny? I really like the combo of colours and sharpness you get.


 
Canon S90


----------



## Ranbay (May 13, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Used to have swans on Caerphilly moat , but they had to be moved to Cardiff (Roath Park) the Poles kept eating them , or so I heard in a pub
> 
> Static waves on LLantwit Major beach , two days ago .......... beautiful day ...and only me there


 

Have some Southerndown


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Have some Southerndown


 
Very cool shot. It has a timeless quality to it. I especially like the jet trail. Nicely done.


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Thanks


 
Not to go on about it, but I just noticed: you caught both the kids mid-stride with their feet off the ground.


----------



## Tankus (May 14, 2012)

yeah ...I like southerndown too ....thats a cracker.... bob ..._have some back_ ...!

heres the same beach looking west










and if you just go over the top of the cliff in Bobs picture





you see this






some idea of the scale , there's two people with two dogs just left of centre (above)






Took these last month , once Ive got myself fully sorted moving in , I'm going to try some dawn shots along this beach , sun comes up directly ahead ....

I cant get over how few people seem to go to these beaches , or even walk along the coastal path over the top of the cliffs, compared to the Gower .........,Me and the mutt have  often been the only one's there ....


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2012)

I lived on soutrhendown beach from about 15-18 surfed, swam, clif jumped, rock jumped Daily even Surfed Christmas day once in the snow  ..... then i moved to the City and only get back there a few times a year now


----------



## Tankus (May 14, 2012)

Heh ...Ive done the reverse...  Born in swansea and lived in LLanelli , Aberavon and the valleys till my late teens   , then moved to London for 30 years  as a student and for employment...... just recently moved back... to Font Y Gary ..... Close enough to Cardiff, if I need a city fix  , but  ............ its the big spaces ...and no one there...   _theres tidy _ !


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2012)

If you want to take some shots of Cardiff from a big building drop me a PM 

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm168/BoB2oo9/131-1.jpg


----------



## Tankus (May 14, 2012)

hah  ...cheers ...so you didn't move far then ?


----------



## mauvais (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2012)

Tankus said:


> hah ...cheers ...so you didn't move far then ?


 
Nope, did London for a bit tho


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

Tankus said:


> yeah ...I like southerndown too ....thats a cracker.... bob ..._have some back_ ...!
> 
> heres the same beach looking west
> 
> ...


 

The scale of these cliffs and rock foreshore is incredible. It really becomes evident by the placement of the people in those first two shots, and if my eyes aren't playing tricks on me, the two small figures in the fourth.


----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2012)

Abellio London 9018 [BX54 DJV] by cybertect, on Flickr




The Wandle at Carshalton by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2012)

an old one I decided I liked


----------



## dweller (May 14, 2012)

Sunday walk from Reigate




field walking by dweller88, on Flickr




tractor wheel by dweller88, on Flickr




family stroll by dweller88, on Flickr




bmx park by dweller88, on Flickr




ubiquitous duck by dweller88, on Flickr




young beech leaves by dweller88, on Flickr



observer by dweller88, on Flickr




private school by dweller88, on Flickr




Old kitchen garden by dweller88, on Flickr




colourful start to the walk by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

mauvais said:


>


 
I'm not usually a fan of HDR, but it works especially well here.


----------



## abe11825 (May 15, 2012)

Everyone's got some killer pics this month! You all rock!  







All 3 were taken 11 May, whilst trailing this fellow:


(don't mind his arse... shadows are pretty cool - esp the reflection of the clouds in the puddle)


----------



## cybertect (May 15, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of HDR, but it works especially well here.


 
Umm, that doesn't look like HDR processing to me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Umm, that doesn't look like HDR processing to me.


 
I could well be wrong, but the grass has that HDR feel to it imo. Could be something like Silver Efex, too.


----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of HDR, but it works especially well here.


It's not HDR as such, although it's had a little work to those ends done from a single shot in Lightroom. The car is matte and the grass was partially lit.

I hate proper HDR; 98% of them look shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2012)

mauvais said:


> I hate proper HDR; 98% of them look shit.


 
I'd agree. With good HDR, you don't even know it's there. With bad HDR, it's like someone has taken a photograph and tried to convert it into a screenshot from a video game.


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2012)

My current calming anti-rage wallpaper


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2012)

Still trying to figure out black and white


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2012)

One more:


----------



## stowpirate (May 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (May 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (May 18, 2012)

I think I'm slowly getting there with b&W


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## dweller (May 20, 2012)

Matt speaking by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Kippa (May 20, 2012)

Here is a photograph taken from 'Hutton-in-the-forest', located in Penrith, Cumbria, England, UK.


----------



## fractionMan (May 20, 2012)

That's one crazy looking building


----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (May 22, 2012)

This is from a trip to Chester, here is two of inside Chester Cathedral.











The cathedral was closed for a function for a few hours so I didn't have access to it, although they said that it would reopen to the public at 3.30. So I got there at 3.30 on the dot, legged it inside the cathedral and it was completely empty, 100%. I quickly set my tripod up and got a few long exposure photographs inside before any other bloody tourists came in. I must have had the whole place to myself for about 15 minutes, I doubt I'll ever have an opportunity like that again.

You can get the free 18megapixel jpegs from my deviant art account:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2012)

dweller said:


> bmx park by dweller88, on Flickr


 
Thought I recognised this before I noticed it was a 'family walk from reigate'........... I live very near here and spent most of my teen years hanging around in that park.

Do you mind me asking where you walked to? I've been looking for some nice country walks with my camera


----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2012)

Spray on floor by simbojono, on Flickr

This is what happens when you leave a contact sheet in fix for a week. This isnt mine, its a cock up by a studio, but im going to try some myself 




Left in fixer by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (May 23, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Thought I recognised this before I noticed it was a 'family walk from reigate'........... I live very near here and spent most of my teen years hanging around in that park.
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you walked to? I've been looking for some nice country walks with my camera


 
I always go walking with a friend who lives in Reigate. I  let him do the map reading and we usually try different routes.
We headed south east from Reigate.
There's a nice walk along the north downs just north of Reigate heading east towards Box Hill. Although it gets a bit noisy near to the M25.
Leith Hill is a nice area too to stroll about.


----------



## sim667 (May 24, 2012)

dweller said:


> I always go walking with a friend who lives in Reigate. I let him do the map reading and we usually try different routes.
> We headed south east from Reigate.
> There's a nice walk along the north downs just north of Reigate heading east towards Box Hill. Although it gets a bit noisy near to the M25.
> Leith Hill is a nice area too to stroll about.


 
Along the top from reigate hill toward box hill?

There's an old fort up that way isnt there?

There's some nice walks around caterham and coulsdon too btw, especially in happy valley.


----------



## Kippa (May 24, 2012)

Here is a shot I took from a street in Chester.





As usual if you want the free 18megapixel images you can get them at my deviant art account:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2012)

Woolpit Steam 2012


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2012)

Woolpit Steam 2012


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

Went to a place I'd forgotten I used to mess about a lot in when I was a kid, lovely trip up memory lane, with ice cream. Only had my phone on me though, might go back on Friday.


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2012)

Richmond bike ride in the sunshine


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

Have you done the diff focus on photoshop or with a lens baby?


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Have you done the diff focus on photoshop or with a lens baby?


Did it with instagram on my iphone, those lens babies look fun though, alas my dslr is all jammed up and neglected atm


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Did it with instagram on my iphone, those lens babies look fun though, alas my dslr is all jammed up and neglected atm


 
I didnt know you could do it on instagram, i use it a fair bit too.


----------



## Dhimmi (May 28, 2012)

Some cracking photos. Ta.


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

My friend bought me a USB microscope for my birthday, so I too some shots of some skin her lizard shed.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 29, 2012)

I seem to be okayish at close up shots, but crap at everything else.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2012)

Lucky timing over lunch...




Charles' Jubilee Preview by cybertect, on Flickr

Still not sure why there's an enormous postage stamp on the boat


----------



## Kippa (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe he is showing off his wealth letting us all know he can afford a large first class stamp.


----------



## plurker (Jun 1, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Lucky timing over lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blue suit stood to the RHS of prince charles is my boss


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 2, 2012)

final show pieces!




North Korean Dreams by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr




4 cities 100 wishes by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr

that's it... my degree is complete!


----------



## Kippa (Jun 5, 2012)

funky_sessions said:


> final show pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd like to wish you good luck with your career.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 5, 2012)

Kippa said:


> I'd like to wish you good luck with your career.


 
Thanks Kippa 

I'm entering the girl in green's portrait for the Taylor Wessing portrait competition... prob won't win, but who knows.


----------

